# What makes you laugh?



## Iverider (Dec 20, 2012)

For me...it's every time I see this reposted on eBay

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=261043264824





Seller quote of the day... "I'm not going to waste  a bunch of time trying to free rusted nuts and bolts , it is going to be about $100 to ship this thing"


----------



## bricycle (Dec 20, 2012)

Me too... looks like it was pulled from a septic tank...


----------



## Iverider (Dec 20, 2012)

Take the adjuster screws out of the back and throw the rest in the scrap pile!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 20, 2012)

...I think that *IS* a scrap pile....


----------



## Iverider (Dec 20, 2012)

Touche´

It's actually a rare folding bike. Apply a bit of pressure to the head tube and the rear stays and BAM. Or....Crack...


----------



## MBP (Dec 20, 2012)

LOL...  _*"Rusty and a little bent..." * _   Good stuff.   Seriously though...I'd be more interested in buying the boot.   ...on second thought...  _scratch that last comment_. Ewww...


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 20, 2012)

I think I will just pick up a handful of earth in my hand, photograph it and list it on Ebay as an antique bicycle. That's ALMOST what that frame above is.... just like that Airflow that sold last year for like $600, it had NEARLY returned to the earth.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Dec 20, 2012)

People falling.


----------



## jd56 (Dec 20, 2012)

Celeste is that you?
Have Missed your opinions here on the forum. Or Ive been reading the wrong posts.

Makes me laugh?....people parting out a cbn magazine.
what people will do to make a buck. Full retail too boot.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vincev (Dec 20, 2012)

Reading Dave's butt head threads.


----------



## Boris (Dec 20, 2012)

Potatoes. Mashed or baked, it's all funny to me. Oh yeah, and pornography and used matches, but mostly the wooden kind.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Dec 20, 2012)

jd56 said:


> Celeste is that you?
> Have Missed your opinions here on the forum. Or Ive been reading the wrong posts.
> 
> Makes me laugh?....people parting out a cbn magazine.
> ...



Yes JD,
The one and only. You haven't missed anything as I haven't really posted in awhile. This was irresistable though.
Dogs with people names cracks me up too.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 20, 2012)

I kinda liked this. it came across my facebook page and was from Dave Stromberger.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 21, 2012)

LMFAO!  I love the 103 degree temperature fluctuation and the blank Saturday.


----------



## jd56 (Dec 21, 2012)

Bicycle Belle said:


> Yes JD,
> The one and only. You haven't missed anything as I haven't really posted in awhile. This was irresistable though.
> Dogs with people names cracks me up too.




It's great to see that you still linger here.

Now that you mention it, people with dog names makes me chuckle


----------



## vincev (Dec 22, 2012)

People that name their dog Fido.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 22, 2012)

*speaking of mashed potatoes*



Dave Marko said:


> Potatoes. Mashed or baked, it's all funny to me. Oh yeah, and pornography and used matches, but mostly the wooden kind.




This is pretty funny and relevant advice for this time of year http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=niegc7QcilM


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 25, 2012)

*Check out this rust bucket*

A real steal .....45 dollars on the bay...


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 25, 2012)

Krautwaggen said:


> For me...it's every time I see this reposted on eBay
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hiawatha-pr...824?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc7641d38




Ditto with me on this Troxel seat for $300: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-TRO...677?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb7da4485
Hmmm...actually this seat goes perfectly with that bicycle frame.  I see the seat has had 5 offers...and I bet all five were sarcastic offers of $1 or less.

Dave


----------



## OldRider (Dec 25, 2012)

ridingtoy said:


> Ditto with me on this Troxel seat for $300: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-TRO...677?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb7da4485
> Hmmm...actually this seat goes perfectly with that bicycle frame.  I see the seat has had 5 offers...and I bet all five were sarcastic offers of $1 or less.
> 
> Dave




Functionality: Item will need restoration.

You really think?


----------



## vincev (Dec 25, 2012)

I think the image of an adult being pulled around town by his children while he sits on a bike is pretty funny! I'm getting all the mileage I can out of this one Old Rider.lol


----------



## OldRider (Dec 25, 2012)

Ya know Vince, I oughtta..........


----------



## vincev (Dec 26, 2012)

Old Rider,"You oughtta"....Use a lighter weight plastic pull chain,punch Dave in the nose,leave Canada and move to Portland,have your wife pull you around with a car,come pick me up and we could go see Dave? I'm out of guesses,what did you mean? #1825


----------

